# No hate allowed here



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Rozman (Feb 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



As first reported by NBC News Brian Williams....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 6, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



What a neat story.....I was beginning to feel the hairs on the back of my neck begin to stand up...........


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 6, 2015)

And a large percentage of islam will never stop hating everyone that isn't muslim. No matter how loud you scream, no to hate and defending ourselfs.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)

Matthew said:


> And a large percentage of islam will never stop hating everyone that isn't muslim. No matter how loud you scream, no to hate and defend ourselfs.




Okay we get it, you want to be just like them?


----------



## guno (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Feb 6, 2015)

Matthew said:


> And a large percentage of islam will never stop hating everyone that isn't muslim. No matter how loud you scream, no to hate and defending ourselfs.


It never hurts to be a better person than the ones who are not...


----------



## guno (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Feb 6, 2015)

if only the adults could understand....


----------



## guno (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>


Luddly, you're a sentimental critter.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)

I wish I could say I would do the same as this woman did.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)

Child looks at his own reflection in the trooper's shield.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)

It really is so sad and so wasteful to be buried/cremated with all your organs.But hey, I also think this million dollar car is pretty wasteful. His money though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)

*NASA before Powerpoint. Photo by JR Eyerman. 1960's. *


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 9, 2015)

I hope, SO MUCH, that this is true.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



I remember this moment. His finest hour to be sure.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Had to read the end few graphs twice before I got it.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I hope, SO MUCH, that this is true.



I saw that before.....so sad.....tear jerker.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2015)

*Thread's been moved to the Lounge so Lounge rules apply.*


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 12, 2015)

Something just occurred to me here after reading this thread........  I need to date again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2015)

Be nice JR, this is not a dating thread, you hear?


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Be nice JR, this is not a dating thread, you hear?



Perhaps I should create one!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh wow.

Does it get better than this?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2015)

A Son Took a Walk Every Day But His Father Didn t Know it Was to Go Feed Stray Dogs


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Does it get better than this?



Awesome...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 1, 2015)




----------

